# Yokai Watch 2!



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

Its not really a new story, but this year at E3, nintendo announced that yokai watch 2 will be released in North America on September 30th! and like pokemon, it will be split into 2 versions: *Bony spirits* and *fleshy souls* with each having its own exclusive yokai! Also a new feature that wasn't in the first game: ONLINE MULTI PLAYER, so are any of you going to get the game(s) and if so, which version? im of course getting Bony spirits! and also i'll be the very first person to step into gamestop on the day of its release like i was when the 1st one came out! 






Spoiler: More info on the 2 versions/features here



http://yokaiwatch.wikia.com/wiki/Yo-kai_Watch_2


----------



## ConChistes212 (Aug 1, 2016)

I love the first game! SO heck yeah I'm buying the second, I would get bony flesh as well since it has my fav character on there.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 1, 2016)

that blue one with the scarf looks like a melynx


----------



## Cudon (Aug 3, 2016)

The blue one with the scarf reminds me of Hero Prinny from Disgaea. 



Spoiler










Anyway, helll yesss. I'm buying it day one. I'm not exactly sure about which version I'll go for, but rn I'm thinking of bony spirits


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 3, 2016)

Whenever it comes out in Europe (likely 2017, judging by the YW1 release dates), I'll probably get it. I haven't played the first, though maybe I could do that before this releases. I watched a friend play through the first game and thought it looked really fun.


----------



## Yuni (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm soooooooo torn about how to go about buying the games. This is worse than Pokemon (unless the PR explained it poorly) :'(

I don't know if I want one of each physically for the youkai medals, or one of each digitally for the digital bonus. 
I don't want to buy four games :'(


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

bump~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Whenever it comes out in Europe (likely 2017, judging by the YW1 release dates), I'll probably get it. I haven't played the first, though maybe I could do that before this releases. I watched a friend play through the first game and thought it looked really fun.



Yeah it looks really good sadly the demo for the first was a bit troll as comparing to the whole game I don't know. But yeah crap EU releases


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

I can't wait for this to come out. I'm getting Bony Spirits because that's the version that has Venoct and he's one of my all time favorite yo-kai.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

I've only played the demo of the first and I already want it so bad. I'll definitely get the sequel too. I've always liked Japanese folklore and stuff like that. The kasa-obake is my favorite spirit so I'll get the bony spirits one.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

bump!


----------



## Peter (Sep 2, 2016)

Thought I'd share this; from the Nintendo Direct that aired yesterday. Nothing really new (which was predictable since it's been out for 2 years already in Japan) but it's a nice recap video if anyway wants more info on the games! They did announce a demo would be on eShop from "*mid September*" if anybody wants to try that out before they buy.

I'm kinda annoyed that Europe is getting left with an unconfirmed "Spring 2017" release date, just like last time with the original. Looks like I'll have to import again from Australia and get it a few months earlier


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, Nintendo never loved EU likes they do its Japanese and US market so


----------



## Whisper (Sep 3, 2016)

I was dying when I saw that Ogama's localized name was Toadal Dude. It's dumb and beautiful at the same time. :'3


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

Peter said:


> Thought I'd share this; from the Nintendo Direct that aired yesterday. Nothing really new (which was predictable since it's been out for 2 years already in Japan) but it's a nice recap video if anyway wants more info on the games! They did announce a demo would be on eShop from "*mid September*" if anybody wants to try that out before they buy.
> 
> I'm kinda annoyed that Europe is getting left with an unconfirmed "Spring 2017" release date, just like last time with the original. Looks like I'll have to import again from Australia and get it a few months earlier



nice!, thank you for posting that!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

bump!


----------



## Mothership (Sep 10, 2016)

Hurry up, demo! I need it now 

I pre-ordered Bony Spirits and I'm going to download Fleshy Souls ( WHY that name? It sounds soooo icky) from the E shop as soon as it's available.


----------



## Mothership (Sep 15, 2016)

The demo is up on the E Shop now!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2016)

two more weeks until the game's release!


----------



## Whisper (Sep 23, 2016)

One week left!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 23, 2016)

Whisper said:


> One week left!



im so excited!


----------



## Mothership (Sep 23, 2016)

Me, too! Waiting is haaaaard.


----------



## vel (Sep 24, 2016)

i don't think i'll ever buy it tbh. i rather play pokemon or buy more fire emblem crap. i just enjoy watching youtubers play it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but if i had the extra money, and by chance i already had everything i wanted to prioritize, i'll buy it. it sounds cool.


----------



## Whisper (Oct 3, 2016)

It's here! I beat it the day I got it and it's really good, a lot better than the first game. Right now I'm just wasting my time by doing online battling and it's so much fun. The only problem I have with online battling is it takes forever to match me up with someone because of my high rank.


----------



## Mothership (Oct 3, 2016)

I was having a lot of fun w the game until I got stuck. I can't beat one of the storyline bosses (not saying who because I don't want to spoil anything) but the game ceased to be fun at that point.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

ahh, sadly i didnt get the game (i spent my money on dragon quest!) but i should be getting it later this month!


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 4, 2016)

I tried playing the demo and got bored with it.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

ive seen alot more people talking about yokai watch, glad to see its getting the attention it deserves


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2016)

Twisted Circuits said:


> I tried playing the demo and got bored with it.



actually the demo for the first game didn't give it justice at all, I was bored with it but when I bought the game it was something else. might be the case with sequel as well.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm still playing the first game, but I went ahead and bought Yokai Watch 2: Fleshy Souls the other night. Curious what the differences between the 2 versions are, the link in the OP didn't tell me much :/


----------



## Whisper (Oct 12, 2016)

NerdHouse said:


> I'm still playing the first game, but I went ahead and bought Yokai Watch 2: Fleshy Souls the other night. Curious what the differences between the 2 versions are, the link in the OP didn't tell me much :/



The only differences between the two versions are minor story changes, the team you fight for online, and version exclusive yo-kai.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 12, 2016)

I adore Yo-Kai Watch anime and manga, but I never tried any of the games yet besides the demos. I don't really get the gameplay of the game yet no matter how many times I play the demo, I'm just spamming Soultimate Moves against the opponents and wait until the opponent gets defeated. Does it get any better? Is Yo-Kai Watch 2 better than the first one and a better game to start with?


----------



## Onyxcat (Oct 13, 2016)

@ greggy: I think the games are great. I have 1 and 2(fleshy souls). The battles take a little getting used to, but they're very simple. 2 is just as good as 1 and you don't have to start with the first one.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 14, 2016)

Onyxcat said:


> @ greggy: I think the games are great. I have 1 and 2(fleshy souls). The battles take a little getting used to, but they're very simple. 2 is just as good as 1 and you don't have to start with the first one.



Can you explain how battles work in the game? It's not similar to Pok?mon nor Digimon, which are turn-based, and from what I've understand all I have to do is to spin a wheel to switch out Yo-Kai, make them do Soultimate Moves by doing things like tracing lines and tappimg circles, and wait until the opponent dies. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2016)

Greggy said:


> Can you explain how battles work in the game? It's not similar to Pok?mon nor Digimon, which are turn-based, and from what I've understand all I have to do is to spin a wheel to switch out Yo-Kai, make them do Soultimate Moves by doing things like tracing lines and tappimg circles, and wait until the opponent dies. Am I wrong on this?



yea thats pretty much it but you have to "purify" them every once in a while as well


----------



## Onyxcat (Oct 14, 2016)

You don't have to spin the wheel at all. The Yokai battle regardless of your input. If one gets inspirited or dies you'd spin, but even at that point you aren't required to do so. You should pin a certain enemy to focus on though. That'll make things quicker.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 14, 2016)

I see. Thanks for the input! I think I should try renting or buy a second-hand of the first game or if I could do that. Just to get used to how the battles work more.


----------



## tigsobango (Oct 20, 2016)

It is a really great franchise.

I just recently started power watching and playing YW1 and watching the anime series.

The anime in Japan was created *after* the video game. The game was just that damn awesome. The anime is great too but it doesn't contain sagas quite like YW2. I highly recommend watching the first YW anime movie before playing YW2, the stories seem identical so far from what I've played, (bony spirits all the way! I wanted that rare slimander that supposedly is way too hard to get by online trading.)

@Licorice, I highly recommend it, also if you're a fan of watching half decent commentary and walkthrough video on the YW series I've gotta recommend you check out AbdallahSmash026 on YouTube.

....woops, just realised I'm replying to page 1 of a thread, time to read the other 3 pages!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 16, 2016)

im late to the party but i just got bony spirits!


----------

